
“the third YouTube result for ”las vegas shooting“ is a false flag video” - pjc50
https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/915630300381745152
======
mrguyorama
It turns out that waiting for actual facts and reports to create your
informational video takes longer than having a "false flag" video pre-made and
then playing ad-libs with any disasters that pop up so you can grab those
sweet sweet payouts from advertising and push your stupid "health" pills on
your website.

A few days is not enough time for due diligence, and any info should be
considered with heavy skepticism right now.

------
slackstation
Stop expecting algorithmic search result order to be "true". It would be far
more worrying if Google were that good and filtered the news in such a fine
grain.

You would need millions of people to filter all of the video that Google
uploads per day. Even then, it would be hard to "make sure it's not a false
flag video". That itself is pretty subjective even if it is obvious to you and
everyone you know.

Also, trying to update videos with factual information vs false information is
also hard.

The answer is for individuals to learn to be critical of the things that they
watch. Period. There is no other way. Putting it in the hands of someone else
is paving the road to tyranny.

------
tosstossy
It's problematic that there's nothing clearly classifying such videos as
speculative fiction. Sure, it's obvious to intelligent people, but what about
the more gullible among us?

In the past there was a combination of latency in the press and the barriers
of access to publishing. Today there's neither, yet the informational impacts
of this unmoderated noise are as real as ever.

It's concerning, but maybe sites like YouTube could do a better job of
highlighting such channels with a record of spreading propaganda without
resorting to censorship, rather than simply displaying popularity (subscriber)
stats. How about an accuracy rating?

